# Halloween Costumes



## irishbunny (Oct 8, 2010)

What is everyone dressing up for halloween? If you are, that is  This is my costume, I am the Queen of Hearts. I had to wear it for school  Must get better pictures of it cause the back is really cool, wore it with black heels.

Got pictures?


----------



## butsy (Oct 8, 2010)

im avatar  , ill upload pics at halloween


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm going to be a Pioneer Girl. I'll upload pics the day After Halloween. I still have some touch ups to do and my grandma is making me a parka so I will stay warm. Lol. I have 2 parties to go to so I will have lots of pics. One a church on the 30 and one at my friend Miranda's on the 31. Yay!!!


----------



## Violet23 (Oct 9, 2010)

vampire, though not anything like stupid twilight vampires, its got the corset, and i cant decide between a long flowy skirt or a mini skit thats really frilly, and my kick ass big black boots or little black heels. gunna be going to a masquerade as well so i need an awesome mask... gotta go shopping, lol


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 10, 2010)

That sounds cool!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm going as an evil unicorn, and my guy is going as Angus Young, from Ac/Dc.. complete with light up horns and devil tail..

and im wearing rollerskates..since it's a rollergirl function.

"something wicked this way rolls..an evenin of inkin and worshipin skatin'..."


----------



## myLoki (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm going to be Robyn Da Hood... haha Just a female Robin Hood. 

t.


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 11, 2010)

Haha good one!


----------



## nermal71 (Oct 12, 2010)

Kids on my bus asked me what I was going as...told them a bus driver...unfortunately my work doesn't allow us to dress up (party poopers) and we only get 2 or 3 kids trick or treating by us (we live in a very rural subdivision...parents drive the kids into town to trick-or-treat).


----------



## degrassi (Oct 13, 2010)

I changed my idea and i'm going as a Ghostbuster now. I have the oufit part done but I still have to make my proton pack. I'll post pics when its done  If I have time I might even put some decals and stuff on my white station wagon to make it my "ectomobile", LOL.


----------



## Katmais_mommy (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm dressing up as a football player and I bought a football costume for my bunny, Katmai


----------



## pixxie (Oct 22, 2010)

i'm going to be a bed head. the costume includes:
plain tee
increadibly soft pj pants
sponge curlers in my hair
bathrobe over shirt
socks+slippers
teddy
it was Sooooooo cheap. 7 bucks for the pj pants...everything else i had :lol:


----------



## Luluznewz (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm going to be Misty from pokemon. The 90s babies will know what that is as well as the parents. I'm really not sure how well known pokemon characters are outside my generation. 

Here is a picture of the character. Its great becuase its really comfortable inexpensive to put together. I'm going to be indoors dancing on halloween so I wont even get cold!


----------



## Yield (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm being a girl version of the zombie above c: He's the Hunter from the video game Left 4 Dead (the only reason I bought an xbox 360). c:


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 28, 2010)

I remember Misty  I used to watch the original pokemon. I'd say lots will know.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 28, 2010)

used to wear my street clothes and tell everyone I was dressed as an Engineer--used to drive locomotives. This year I'm the Punisher and Nancy is going as Witch.


----------



## degrassi (Oct 30, 2010)

I finally finished building my Proton pack for my Ghostbuster costume! Just in time but I still have a few paint touch ups to do tomorrow before the party.

I built it out of stuff I bought at the dollar store, plastic containers out of our recycling and stuff I found in our garage. Couple things i'd do differently next time but it was really fun making it. 

I'll hopefully have some costume pics tomorrow if I remember to bring my camera.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Oct 30, 2010)

Haha this is me and my friend at our university halloween party last night. I am the vampire on the right with the blonde hair. 







It was the best night!!

I was wearing a black corset, with black leggings and brand new hugggee black stilettos. With lace gloves and it was sooooooo fun!

Jen


----------



## farmerchick (Oct 30, 2010)

my fiance and i are going to a halloween party tonight, and he is going as a gun slinging cowboy and i am going as an indian lol, kind of a last minute costume lol i found him a plaid farmers shirt i had to wear and i am native soo just found a cheesy tan dress thing i'm going to wear with tan leggings and my muck lucks lol i haven't dressed up for halloween for years!


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 30, 2010)

Jen, great costume, you look class!


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hahahah, my brother wen't to a club last night with his girlfriend dressed as fred flinstone.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks Grace it took agggessss hahaha! But it was worth it. Love yours too! 

Jen


----------



## Flirtycuddle (Oct 31, 2010)

I didn't dress up but of course my children did. My son decided it was to much to even finish his dinner after a night of trick-or-treating lol. We had trick-or-treating at the town square Friday night and then the actual trick-or-treating tonight.


----------



## zweistein (Nov 2, 2010)

Yield wrote:


> I'm being a girl version of the zombie above c: He's the Hunter from the video game Left 4 Dead (the only reason I bought an xbox 360). c:




im going for a zombie too!! (common infected  )


----------



## missyscove (Nov 3, 2010)

We had hockey games on Friday and Saturday night (but sadly Cornell lost both games). Saturday after the game we went to a chimes concert at the top of our clocktower. There was free candy and they played spooky music. Sunday we had a get-together in my apartment, a costumed-eating party. We had pulled pork sandwiches, cole slaw, deviled spider eggs, funfetti cupcakes and slice & bake halloween cookies. Then we watched Igor and Caspar. 
I dressed up as Minnie Mouse (to match my pumpkin)
Here's me (holding Squirrely Bob, the stone squirrel that we have sort of photobomb a lot of our pictures - it's a long story)





Here's a picture of my pumpkin.





And this one is our clock tower, from the bottom. They give each clock face a jack-o-lantern face and shine orange lights instead of the usual white for Halloween.


----------

